# Problem with brother sewing machine



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got my gf an older model Brother 2010 sewing machine, from what I found it is the same as a Brother 461. Anyway she said that about every third stitch the bottom bobbin stops spinning and it tangles, does anyone know what could be causeing it? Operator error?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Is the thread tangleing on the bottom? If it is sounds like the top tension is not set right or it's not threaded right. Does she have a manuel with it? If not she can probably go on line and download one. Lots of time you can get them for free.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

It did not come with a manual and I looked online for one but could only find one that has to be ordered from brother, I will do that if we can not figure it out. She says it is getting tangled around the bobbin, like inside the compartment the bobbing sits in


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

Be sure to change the needle also.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You can download the manual for that machine here.

It sounds like it's isn't being threaded correctly (could be either the top threading or the bobbin), or you have a thread nest in the bobbin area you can't see.



bassmaster17327 said:


> It did not come with a manual and I looked online for one but could only find one that has to be ordered from brother, I will do that if we can not figure it out. She says it is getting tangled around the bobbin, like inside the compartment the bobbing sits in


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suffestions, I will tell her to try threading it again.



CJ said:


> You can download the manual for that machine here..


That manual is for the XL2010 which is a lot newer machine


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Is this manual closer to your machine? It's for a 461...
Instruction Manual, Brother 461 (Download)


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes I think tht is the right one but I think I will just order it from brother so we have a hard copy, it is about the same price from them.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope it helps you figure it out. 
It's _probably_ a thread-path error, or the bobbin isn't seating correctly...


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I couldn't find a full manual for free, but here's a threading diagram and instructions on how to check and change the needle. Maybe it will help in the meantime. 

Brother 461 761 606 607 Sewing Machine Threading Diagram

Here's a page that discusses stitch formation, thread tension and troubleshooting. 

Sewing Machine Repair

Good luck!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all for the help, she says it looks like the needled is "hitting the bobbin and breaking the bottom thread".


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

She _has_ changed out the needle by this point, right?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

If the needle is actually hitting the bobbin, the needle may not be inserted correctly. Make sure it's pushed all the way to the top. 

You also need to make sure the flat side is in the correct position. According to the threading diagram I posted above, the flat side should go towards the back.

If it's still hitting the bobbin, try another needle. See the diagram showing how needles can be bent. Even a slight bend could cause it to hit the bobbin.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I ill let her know that, we do not live together so I have not seen exactly what the machine is doing. She sometimes has trouble explaining things and has a bad memory from a brain injury. I know nothing about sewing machines but her aunt is going to look at it for her on monday. If she can not figure it out then I guess I will just take it to a repair shop, I just don't want a 200.00 repair bill for a machine we paid 25.00 for


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Sometimes the bobbin may need to "snap" into position in the case. You can feel the click or snap with your hand, sometimes even hear it. If you just lay the bobbin in the case, it doesn't "seat" correctly without the snap step, so it will interfere with the needle on each stitch.

Another idea, has she used any sewing machine oil to lubricate the moving parts? On my old machines, I need to lubricate them if there is any time between uses, like a week or more. Maybe one of those sites given will show the lubrication points for her to oil.

If the machine is over 5 years old, it may need to see the repair man anyway. Machines can get dirty, with lubrication attracting dirt or getting hard over that time, even when not used much. Many of the points needing cleaning, are places you can't get to without disassemblng the machine, so the repair person is needed to clean it correctly. He can also see why the machine is not doing the stitches correctly, during the cleaning process.

Sure hope that machine not being threaded right is all that is wrong with it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

in my area, a basic clean/tune up is around $50.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not a sewer but my husband sews. We bought a new Brother machine and after using it a few times we started having problems. We found that cheap thread causes problems and not to use generic needles. He had trouble with tangling and it sounded like it was hitting something inside.


----------

